# Can you help a cat doused in paint thinner?



## The_Phantom (Jul 14, 2010)

This is not my cat. I dont know these people. But it happened not that far from where I live and it made the evening news. 

Two cats (they were not owned by the same person, but neighbors) were dipped in paint thinner, one was caught and cleaned off right away, the other cat, the owner couldnt catch right away. The cat, Harley, ended up licking off a lot of it. When they finally caught him, he was rushed to the vet. At first the prognosis was very poor. He had severe chemical burns to his mouth, tongue and throat. He had a collapsed lung, he couldnt breathe on his own, and had what appeared to be a pneumonia. The vet was really not sure he'd make it. He has been sedated to minimize suffering. A week and a half later and Im happy to say that Harley is making great progress. It sounds like hes going to make it after all. He still has some healing to do, but hes going up hill, not downhill. The facebook group "Save Harley's Roar" is updated with his condition and he is doing much better then expected and is very encouraging.

The only problem is...the family cant afford such a huge, unexpected vet bill and are trying to raise the funds. They expect the bill to be around 5000$ (original estimates were 15000$ because the vets figured he might need a tracheotomy, but now he doesnt, because he is breathing on his own)


You can read about Harley's story on their personal site and different methods of donation. You can check out the news articles too, that its quite legit.

I live not far from where this happened so I am sending a 20$ plus all tips I get from work this week (5$/day average) It would mean so much to me (and the family) if you could make a donation. Any amount. 1$. 5$. 10$. 15$. Whatever you can afford, if you can. If not, thanks for looking.  Theyve gotten donations as far as Australia!

http://sites.google.com/site/harleydonationsite/

Further info on Harleys condition if youre interested: The vets say his insides look good. (His organs). His stomach lining looks good. He is gaining a little strenght daily. He may not lose the tip of his tongue as first expected.


----------



## jesters22 (Jul 15, 2010)

that is sick.. id kill anyone who did that to my cat or any animal i had. with out hesitation


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 15, 2010)

I know the feeling. Having just lost a ginger cat 10 months ago to a blood clotting disorder, seeing an animal deliberately harmed just enrages me. Im giving a little in Scarletts memory.

ETA: Here is a update from facebook from the friend of Harley's owner.

Update is that Harley looked good today. When the ladies put him on the floor he loved me up, even rolled over for a quick tummy rub and then jumped back in his kennel. He could puurrr today and had a very little squeek for a meow. I was so happy I started bawling! Update on the bill, it is about 13,000 now. Went ...up quickly and we think we have raised over 6000 so far for Jen and Nate! So I'm not giving up, pls pass on links or the youtube video "Harley's fight for life". More updates to come!


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 15, 2010)

I will donate.  Someone poured motor oil over my cat.  Luckily we got to him in time. (This was when I was little and my mother didn't keep the cat indoors)


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you so much! It means a lot to me, even though its not my cat. We've all had cats and loved cats and been through hard times with cats getting sick. When someone esle causes it, its just...horrifying.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 18, 2010)

Someone did this to those cats? WHY?! Why do people take so much pleasure in treating an animal that trusts them, so poorly!? This is just sick! If anyone did that in front of me I'd beat their ass. Lets give some of these people a paint thinner bath and make them lick it all off!


----------



## Acer (Jul 21, 2010)

jesters22 said:


> that is sick.. id kill anyone who did that to my cat or any animal i had. with out hesitation


 oiy vei!


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 21, 2010)

maybe its just a made up story to take peoples money. thats a lot of money for a cat. dont get me wrong i have a cat. but its doing fine because i take care of it. and all your hard earned tips going to someone else who couldnt take good care of their cat in the first place.  :barf:


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 22, 2010)

cannabeast said:


> maybe its just a made up story to take peoples money. thats a lot of money for a cat. dont get me wrong i have a cat. but its doing fine because i take care of it. and all your hard earned tips going to someone else who couldnt take good care of their cat in the first place.  :barf:


My grandmother spent over $10,000 on her cat a few years back...  Remember those pet food recalls that were going on?  Her cat was a victim of it with pounce treats.  It left her blind, but the vet was able to save her life.   Of course now she was recently discovered to have a brain tumor and has to be put down anyway..... 

Vet bills can be pretty pricey for some things...


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 22, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> My grandmother spent over $10,000 on her cat a few years back...  Remember those pet food recalls that were going on?  Her cat was a victim of it with pounce treats.  It left her blind, but the vet was able to save her life.   Of course now she was recently discovered to have a brain tumor and has to be put down anyway.....
> 
> Vet bills can be pretty pricey for some things...


dang. thats super expensive considering most cats are free and overabundant! i don't think i could have saved that cats life with my money if i wanted to. it would be an easy decision of my food versus the cat's wellbeing :/

dont get me wrong though, i love my cat, im just don't have _that_ much money to give her.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 22, 2010)

Her cats have always been her life... she's retired and in her 80's with nothing else except her two cats and a husband who can't travel due to medical reasons, so all their funds pretty much go to medical bills or the cats and nothing else.  They own land in Florida they were planning on moving to someday, but that's not happening either, so yeah.. That's all she has in life besides their house and a giant wad of cash in the bank, lol.  

I've spent a thousand here or there on vet bills for surgery or crazy tests, but not as much as $10,000 for a single bill.  It CAN happen and be that expensive, though, is what I'm saying....

Her two cats were rescues from the shelter, too, they weren't exactly high class breeds.


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 23, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Her cats have always been her life... she's retired and in her 80's with nothing else except her two cats and a husband who can't travel due to medical reasons, so all their funds pretty much go to medical bills or the cats and nothing else.  They own land in Florida they were planning on moving to someday, but that's not happening either, so yeah.. That's all she has in life besides their house and a giant wad of cash in the bank, lol.
> 
> I've spent a thousand here or there on vet bills for surgery or crazy tests, but not as much as $10,000 for a single bill.  It CAN happen and be that expensive, though, is what I'm saying....
> 
> Her two cats were rescues from the shelter, too, they weren't exactly high class breeds.


hmm, i guess its not about the money then, i would probably just scoop it up and get a new one. it really must depend on what the animal is worth to you. like you said to that woman her cat is her life so... thats not exactly true for me, but it does add a bit of quality to my life watching her go crazy sometimes!


----------



## GK. (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't understand people that act like an animal's life is equal to a human's. Sure it was messed up, but I don't think it justifies killing somebody.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 24, 2010)

Cat should have been put down, plain and simple and I like cats. For these people to spend money they don't have and then come out begging for money to pay the bill is insane and almost criminal. If they can't afford they shouldn't have it period.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 25, 2010)

myrmecophile said:


> Cat should have been put down, plain and simple and I like cats. For these people to spend money they don't have and then come out begging for money to pay the bill is insane and almost criminal. If they can't afford they shouldn't have it period.


So you have $10K just lying around just in case your dog/cat gets sick and needs medical help?


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 26, 2010)

cannabeast said:


> maybe its just a made up story to take peoples money. thats a lot of money for a cat. dont get me wrong i have a cat. but its doing fine because i take care of it. and all your hard earned tips going to someone else who couldnt take good care of their cat in the first place.  :barf:


WHAT!?

Follow up to the original story. The cat is doing a lot better but the vet bill is pretty scary. <<---The Province, a not made up newspaper.

Yeah I bet all those people are lying. The other lady whos cat was ALSO doused (but was caught right away and cleaned off). The FRIENDS of the pet owner, the VETS who are vouching for the cat owner, theyre ALL lying. You know what. Most of us who own a cat or a dog can pay typical pet bills but this is  waaaay out of the ordinary. A cat doused in paint thinner? 18000$ bill? I mean, c'mon! NOBODY can prepare for that kind of vet bill. This persons cat was dipped in PAINT thinner by some sick stranger, not because she_ "didnt take care of her cat"_. 

What I do with my tip money is MY business. If you dont want to donate because you think its a fraud or you cant afford it, dont, thats your choice. But its not a fake.


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 26, 2010)

myrmecophile said:


> Cat should have been put down, plain and simple and I like cats. For these people to spend money they don't have and then come out begging for money to pay the bill is insane and almost criminal. If they can't afford they shouldn't have it period.





KoriTamashii said:


> So you have $10K just lying around just in case your dog/cat gets sick and needs medical help?


^^^what she said^^^

Yeah, do yah? It is NOT criminal to ask for donations. If you dont want to donate because you think its a waste, then _dont_. MOST people couldnt afford a 18000$ vet bill. MOST could probably afford one that is a few hundred to a few thousand, but 18000$ is JUST NUTS. If they want to save the cat, thats their choice, if someone wants to donate, thats their choice. It is not criminal. Lots of people out there are compassionate about animals, especially ones that have fallen victim to cruelty like this. They have absolutely no problem making a small donation, so let them.


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 26, 2010)

The_Phantom said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> Follow up to the original story. The cat is doing a lot better but the vet bill is pretty scary. <<---The Province, a not made up newspaper.
> 
> ...





The_Phantom said:


> ^^^what she said^^^
> 
> Yeah, do yah? It is NOT criminal to ask for donations. If you dont want to donate because you think its a waste, then _dont_. MOST people couldnt afford a 18000$ vet bill. MOST could probably afford one that is a few hundred to a few thousand, but 18000$ is JUST NUTS. If they want to save the cat, thats their choice, if someone wants to donate, thats their choice. It is not criminal. Lots of people out there are compassionate about animals, especially ones that have fallen victim to cruelty like this. They have absolutely no problem making a small donation, so let them.


ROFLMAO:clap:

i agree with these 2 guys, but when you're right, you're right, and actually quite funny; what you spend your tip money on _IS_ *YOUR* business, so i dont care if you go spend it on people begging for cat monopoly money or dirty girls on the internet you'll never meet. but you are a nutjob..  the cat should have put down for the family's sake and for the cat's miserable sake too. and its kind of an insult to all the HUMAN BEINGS around them that cant afford health care. people focus too much on the well being of animals when their neighbors are starving.

cats are WAAAY too overabundant in the U.S. scoop him up and get a new one for free you $18000 wacko. maybe they could use it towards their childrens' veterinary college fund instead of one cat that would die next year anyway?


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 26, 2010)

How do you know the kid doesnt already have a college fund, hmm? Way to assume.  Why are cats over abundant? OH! Irresponsable owners. Doesnt mean that a family doesnt have the right to save their cat if he is worth saving. Once again, when an animal needs help and a few people are willing to help, there is always someone to decry it claiming that we dont care about human issues. How do you know that those giving to animal causes are not also giving to their neighbors who are starving? I really hate that assumption. I have given to both human and animal causes because both matter to me. Humans matter MORE, but I care for animals too. To each his/her own I say.


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 26, 2010)

The_Phantom said:


> How do you know the kid doesnt already have a college fund, hmm? Way to assume.  Why are cats over abundant? OH! Irresponsable owners. Doesnt mean that a family doesnt have the right to save their cat if he is worth saving. Once again, when an animal needs help and a few people are willing to help, there is always someone to decry it claiming that we dont care about human issues. How do you know that those giving to animal causes are not also giving to their neighbors who are starving? I really hate that assumption. I have given to both human and animal causes because both matter to me. Humans matter MORE, but I care for animals too. To each his/her own I say.


how about because they and you are begging for money donations?


----------



## Obelisk (Jul 26, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with people voluntarily donating to pay the cat's vet bill. The people who donate have the right to do whatever they want with their money. 

I didn't donate, but I really don't have a problem with the OP for putting up a link to do so. It's not like he's forcing anyone to give money


----------

